# Lift required UK to Portugal



## Nately (Nov 30, 2009)

56 year old gent requires lift early January 2010 from UK to Portugal. Able to share driving and petrol.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Try Ryanair flying into Faro for only £5.00 one way beats a long drive.

Peter


----------

